# 2011 Ice Fest, North Conway, NH



## MissAnne (Jan 3, 2011)

*The 18th Mount Washington Valley Ice Festival! (a.k.a. The Ice Fest!)
North Conway, New Hampshire
February 4th-6th, 2011
603.356.7064
*
Ice Climbing Clinics, Mountaineering & Avalanche Courses, & Guided Ascents: Come climb and learn from the best no matter your skill level!
For more info visit: The IMCS WEBSITE
For the most current updates visit:  The Ice Fest Blog
*
FRIDAY FEB. 4th:* Homegrown Film Fest & FACE-OFF COMPETITION
Come see films put together by some of the best climbers and filmmakers of New England.  
Following is the FACE-OFF COMP- an indoor competition with the pros! A huge hit and highly entertaining!
Beer Sponsor: Tuckerman's Brewery
7pm @ Cranmore Climbing Wall, North Conway, NH
$10
*
SATURDAY FEB. 5th:*  Multimedia show by Patagonia athlete Kelly Cordes followed by the AAC All American Dance Party with DJ Mon Voyage Neon
Sponsored by the American Alpine Club!
7:30pm doors open. $10 at the door; AAC membership get in for $5
or FREE if you renew your AAC membership at the door.

*FREE ICE CLIMBING & MOUNTAINEERING DEMO GEAR ALL WEEKEND LONG!!!!*

Check it out, find what you've been wanting to do, and give us a call! Achieve your winter goals with some of the best guides in the country!
IMCS Climbing School
603-356-7064
Website: IMCS WEBSITE
Blog: ICE FEST BLOG


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ice Fest Clinics Are Up!*

It's up! A complete list of all the Guest Guide Clinics and a preview of the other clinics you can take with the guides of International Mountain Climbing School! Check it out!  
In fact, Kevin Mahoney's Steep Water Fall Ice Clinic is already *FULL* on Saturday, so sign up quick to climb with Freddie, or any other course you have in mind before it fills!

We just received some fresh snow, and the temps have warmed up a little to help it all drip and make the ice even better!

Call the IMCS office to sign yourself up or if you have any questions: 603-356-7064
View all the clinics offered in the IMCS Ice Fest Website: http://ime-usa.com/imcs/ice_fest
Go to the   THE ICE FEST BLOG if you want to print up this chart!


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 24, 2011)

*MWV Ice Fest Schedule Is Up!*

Check it out below, print it up, put it in your back pocket, purse, car, wallet, on your fridge, and taped to your computer! We cannot believe we're only 2 weeks away now. It's going to be a blast!

To sign up for clinics call IMCS at:  603-356-7064
View all clinics offered here:  ICE FEST CLIMBING CLINICS 
More details on:    THE ICE FEST BLOG 





_Go to the Ice Fest Blog, click on the schedule and print it up! We'll see you soon!_


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 27, 2011)

*Guide Guide Profiles & Clinics!*

Just an update that we have been profiling some of our *AWESOME* guest guides and what they will be teaching during the Ice Fest!  Check out the one's we have up, and keep tuning into the blog about the other guest guides we will be writing about!  Don't wait to sign up!

Guest guide profiles with their clinic details on the Ice Fest Blog thus far is:

Emilie Drinkwater CLICK HERE! 
Mark Synnott CLICK HERE 
Kevin Mahoney CLICK HERE! 
Bayard Russell CLICK HERE! 






Call the IMCS office to sign up:  603-356-7064
Website:  http://ime-usa.com/imcs/ice_fest.html
Profiles soon to come are:
   Matt McCormick, Freddie Wilkinson, Janet Bergman, and Nick Yardley!


----------



## MissAnne (Jan 30, 2011)

*Women's Ice Climbing Clinics At The Ice Fest!*

Hey Ladies!

   We just wanted to remind you that there are two awesome WOMEN'S specific clinics offered on Saturday with guest guides   Emilie Drinkwater  &   Janet Bergman!  These ladies ROCK!  Don't wait to sign up, as they will fill up full soon!  You won't regret it!  Below are the two women's specific clinics offered on SATURDAY, Feb. 5th, 2011. 
T*o sign up call IMCS at:  603-356-7064
Full Schedule here:  http://ime-usa.com/imcs/ice_fest_saturday.html
*
*Saturday, Feb. 5th:*
The Sterling Rope Women's Intro to Waterfall Ice with Janet Bergman.
*
Saturday, Feb. 5th:*
The O.R. Women's Steep Waterfall Ice Climbing with Emilie Drinwater.





_Guest Guide Emilie Drinkwater. _ 





_Guest Guide Janet Bergman._


----------



## MissAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

*It's Time To Climb!*

*Hey folks!  The Ice Fest is four days away and it's time to sign up!*

We have a storm coming in Wednesday, and it is full on winter up here in North Conway with prime ice, mixed, and snow conditions!  Check out what clinics you can sign up for below with our top notch guides and find the one that gets you want to learn more about or gets you psyched!
*Call IMCS at:  603-356-7064
Visit the IMCS Clinics Page:  Clinics Page*

*Ice Climbing Clinics Include:*
-Basic Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Introduction to Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Women's Intro and Basic Waterfall Ice (Saturday only!)
-Women's Steep Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Steep Waterfall Ice Climbing
-Introduction to Mixed Climbing Techniques
-Advanced Mixed Climbing Techniques
-Two-Day Ice Leader Course
*
Mountaineering/Snow Clinics Include:*
-AIARE Level I Avalanche Course
-Two-Day Glacier Travel and Crevasse Rescue
-Snow & Ice Anchor Clinic
-Alpine snow and ice skills
-One-day ascent of Mt. Washington
-One-day ascent of the Northern Presidentials
*
Private Clinics Include:*
-Huntington Ravine climb
-Guided Hardman/Hardwoman Climb
-Privately Arranged Climb or Clinic of YOUR choice!

AND SO MUCH MORE! 
*
Did you hear about our discounts?!?!
    1.  10% OFF if you sign up a group of 6 or MORE!
    2.  10% OFF if you are a college kid!
    3.  20% OFF Active Service Members
*
We can't wait to see you all this weekend!


----------



## MissAnne (Feb 3, 2011)

*2011 Ice Fest Is HERE!*

The weather looks *AMAZING*!  Sunny and 32 degrees tomorrow and similar for Sunday, with a little snow on Saturday?!?! PRIME ice climbing conditions folks! It's time to play hooky tomorrow and come on up to North Conway, NH to have an amazing climbing weekend!
Check out the weather forecast HERE!
*
There are still clinics available for Friday & Sunday but call asap!

IMCS Office: 603-356-7064
IMCS Ice Fest   WEBSITE *

See you all SOON!


----------

